# Growing Blueberries



## Danny (Aug 12, 2006)

Would appreciate anyinsight from any blueberry growers out there.
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">I planted a "Dwarf Tophat" potted variety this past spring that has grown well, but as I expected, did not produce any fruit this year. Like my blackberries that I also planted this year, I assume they take a few years to produce. How long do you normally have to wait for blueberries?
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">Am planning to buy some "in ground" shrubs this fall from Gurney's and am curious of which variety to buy. Also the best ways to care for them. I live in Tennessee, so winter cold shouldn't be an issue.
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">I've never had or made blueberry wine, but really want to make some. Hopefully, I'll at least have some off the potted plant to make a gallon batch next year.
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">


----------



## NorthernWinos (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi Danny,
I went to a seminar on growing blueberries [it was for Minnesota] but think some of the information applies.
What they mostly stressed was to have acidy soil, think that would apply everywhere.They said if you don't have acid soil to dig a big hole and put a bushel basket full of peat moss in each hole then plant your blueberry plant....also to feed the plants with acid each year...
On good years blueberries grow wild near here in the pine forrsets...but they come with mosquitoes, wood ticks and fire ants that are 'protecting their realm'....So each berry is a treasure....


----------

